# Snapz the freshie



## JAS101 (Oct 6, 2011)

The newset member of the " clan" seems to be settling well , i have caught it a few times at night basking on land . im yet to see it eat , but the fish are are going missing so thats a good sign .
a big thanks to Rob[Dee4] it was a pleasure to meet you and your family.


----------



## starr9 (Oct 6, 2011)

:shock: Nice!!!!! Congrats on the new fam member!!!


----------



## snakes123 (Oct 6, 2011)

Thats cool, i want


----------



## SamNabz (Oct 6, 2011)

That's awesome mate, congrats.

If only we were allowed to keep them in NSW...


----------



## SperO (Oct 6, 2011)

are you keeping him when he gets older? We have two freshies about a year old now.. the plans to build the pen are there but we have quite a big block of land to house them.

they are so cool to watch although ours had a taste for tadpoles when they were younger and I had to fight to keep my frogs


----------



## Wally (Oct 6, 2011)

Nice Jas. Had my eye on it as well.


----------



## JAS101 (Oct 6, 2011)

SperO said:


> are you keeping him when he gets older? We have two freshies about a year old now.. the plans to build the pen are there but we have quite a big block of land to house them.
> 
> they are so cool to watch although ours had a taste for tadpoles when they were younger and I had to fight to keep my frogs


cool, yeah his mine for life . ill build him a hbig shed/pond area in the backyard . i figure if i start to build it xmas time by the time its needed it will be finshed lol



Wally76 said:


> Nice Jas. Had my eye on it as well.


yeah he said he had a few pepole interested , i was just the quickest one in .


----------



## dee4 (Oct 7, 2011)

Looking good Jas, settling in well by the sounds of it.


----------



## JAS101 (Oct 7, 2011)

dee4 said:


> Looking good Jas, settling in well by the sounds of it.


yeah seems to be , i saw it hunt and then eat last night . my camrea went flat so i didnt get a pic of it .
but i got these pics before the battery went flat .


----------



## andyscott (Oct 8, 2011)

Stunning animal Jas, keeping a Croc is a huge comitment.
Hope your up to the task, a well looked after Freshie will out live most people, lol.


----------



## JAS101 (Jan 28, 2012)

update time , snapz has settled in now and is often out during the day basking . he duznt flee or head straight for the water when i go into the room [ he normaly looks then go`s back to sleep lol]


----------



## james.5 (Jan 28, 2012)

Looks awesome, crocs are awesome. What fish do you feed them?


----------



## JAS101 (Jan 28, 2012)

james.5 said:


> Looks awesome, crocs are awesome. What fish do you feed them?


atm just cheap goldfish , they go into a holding tank[ i use rainwater from one of my 6000lt tanks for both the gold fish holding tank and the crocs tank] for a coupe of weeks - to get rid of any chemicals . then i put 3 fish in the crocs tank at a time .


----------



## nico77 (Jan 28, 2012)

Cool pics , can you hold freshys on a rec license in qld or do you need a demonstrators permit ?


----------



## JAS101 (Apr 26, 2012)

bit of an update :
Snapz the croc is settling into his new tank , and the bhp is settling into his new enclosure under the tank [ saves wasting the room with junk]
the fake bushes makes a nice cave for snapz , they are on a painted board above the water level . even my old license plate off the rotary came in handy as a heat sheild .


----------



## Ally04 (Apr 26, 2012)

He's so cool. How big will he get?


----------



## JAS101 (Apr 26, 2012)

Ally04 said:


> He's so cool. How big will he get?


6 - 10 ft long


----------



## CrystalMoon (Apr 26, 2012)

He is gorgeous, I know a lot would apply that to birds or fluffy animals but I truly find reptiles gorgeous  You're so lucky to have him and I am really happy for you


----------

